

RPX IPO Helps Slay Patent Trolls - rbanffy
http://blogs.forbes.com/nathanvardi/2011/05/03/rpx-ipo-helps-slay-patent-trolls/

======
rbanffy
I find it cute how "protection racket" was cleverly renamed as "insurance".

